

Detailed Course on Achieving the Tyndall Effect by PS Skills - winbluegod
http://4-designer.com/2014/06/detailed-course-on-achieving-the-tyndall-effect-by-ps-skills

======
manicdee
I usually refer to these as "crepuscular rays", "god fingers" or "sun rays."

The Tyndall effect is similar to Rayleigh Scattering, applied to light
scattered by wavelength-sized particles rather than sub-wavelength molecules,
and has nothing to do with crepuscular rays.

(and why this is on Hacker News rather than Digital Photography School or
similar site is anyone's guess)

